# GSG Hosts Open House November 7 At Dallas Location



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A vendor showcase, equipment demos, free T-shirts, and giveaways are just some of the fun events planned for the GSG Open House scheduled for Friday, Nov. 7 at the company’s headquarters in Dallas. Stop by between 10 a.m. and 2 p.m. and enjoy a tour of the facilities, a free lunch, and get your ticket to win a variety of prizes to be given away during the event. 

It’s a great chance to see some of the newest technology and products available to ensure your shop is the most efficient, productive, and profitable it can be. 

The Dallas facility is located at 4601 Spring Valley Road, Dallas, TX 75244. The phone number is 214-712-6200. RSVP by sending an email to [email protected] so GSG can ensure they have plenty of food for all who are coming. 

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at GoGSG | GoGSG.


----------

